# neat old lightning rods



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Are they just great or are they not? Functional and decorative too. As for the glass ball. I havn't a clue. But none the less --- COOL


Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When the glass ball breaks you know you were hit??????


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thats really neat,decorative as well as functional !

Chris


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Very cool. I never knew what the glass was for. I see them on old barns every once in a while. Never up close.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

bigredc222 said:


> I see them on old barns every once in a while. Never up close.


I was gonna say the same thing. 
Never seen one in person up close. Only up on top of barns.


----------



## normel (Oct 3, 2007)

brian john said:


> When the glass ball breaks you know you were hit??????


That is exactly the reason for the glass. It gives you a visual indicator that the structure has been hit.


----------

